# 2009 Argon 18 Gallium Frameset



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Is anyone riding one of these frames? If so, what is your take on the ride quality?


----------



## jm01 (Jan 6, 2011)

master2129 said:


> Is anyone riding one of these frames? If so, what is your take on the ride quality?


Good question...my daughter just picked up a Krypton yesterday...now she's waiting for the snow to melt.

Let you know what she thinks in a couple of months...


----------

